# Thawed goat's milk is separated... OK to make queso, feta?



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

What do you think? I bought this frozen milk from a nearby goat farm last weekend, and thawed it in my cooler with ice. It doesn't TASTE or SMELL sour (tastes normal), but I wonder if it's OK to use to try to make queso blanco and/or feta? I'm not very experienced as a cheese maker, so advice is appreciated.


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

Maybe I won't need rennet? 
Or, maybe it will smooth out during the heating process, and then I'll add cider vinegar (same amount as usual?) (for queso)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

In general, frozen milk doesn’t work for cheese making.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Alice is correct.
Frozen does not work well for cheese making.


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

OK, thanks ladies. That's what I thought. I'm glad you saved me the time of making a bad batch.


----------

